# B1 S1 (P2231) Oxygen Sensor Part Number



## anikiri (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey guys, 
can anyone tell me the part number for the B1 S1 O2 Sensor? I sometimes have a P2231 code and I just want to change the O2 so it stops throwing that CEL. I checked parts stores online and there are simply too many for me to figure out which one is the front B1 S1 part. I drive a 07 Jetta 2.5.

Thanks guys.


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

If you have a BGQ engine code you have a PZEV engine and it's covered under warranty for 15 years 150k miles.


----------



## anikiri (Jan 4, 2012)

rustlerdude said:


> If you have a BGQ engine code you have a PZEV engine and it's covered under warranty for 15 years 150k miles.


Hey thank you for your reply. But I live in Ontario and the dealer said nothing about a 15 year 150k miles warranty for emissions. I don't believe they will have this fixed under warranty. 

If you happen to have the part number though, it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

anikiri said:


> Hey thank you for your reply. But I live in Ontario and the dealer said nothing about a 15 year 150k miles warranty for emissions. I don't believe they will have this fixed under warranty.
> 
> If you happen to have the part number though, it would be greatly appreciated!


Call Brendan at Bramgate VW. Tell him Jordan sent you.

268 Queen Street East Brampton, ON L6V 1B9
(905) 459-6040


----------



## deluxman (Jul 21, 2011)

anikiri said:


> Hey thank you for your reply. But I live in Ontario and the dealer said nothing about a 15 year 150k miles warranty for emissions. I don't believe they will have this fixed under warranty.
> 
> If you happen to have the part number though, it would be greatly appreciated!


Hi there, I stumble upon your thread because I was having the same CEL code. Wondering what did you end up with? Did the dealer fix it under the Emission Warranty? Do you have the part number?


----------

